# No Vitamin C and No Vitamin D On The Shelves



## fmdog44 (Dec 26, 2020)

This morning at the grocery store there was no  C & D (plenty of D3 and C variations) Also the Melatonin was scarce as people are taking that as well to address the Covid.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2020)

Not again!


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2020)

LOL.  I always get a kick out of people's silliness.
I'm reminded of the result of those TV ads that said "Daily aspirin prevents heart attacks & strokes."
And, "Oatmeal & Cheerios lower cholesterol."

I was shopping & there were big empty spaces where the aspirin & Quaker Oats were.  I was laughing so hard I couldn't walk for several minutes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 26, 2020)

This is classic. I just checked to see why the shelves were filled with D3 and D was gone. Here is what came up:  Apparently they should be buying D3.
Why is vitamin D3 better than vitamin D?​


Image: nourish.ie
Your body deals with the different types very differently. According to recent research, Vitamin D3 is approximately *85% better* in raising and maintaining Vitamin D concentrations in the body and produces 200-300% greater storage of Vitamin D than Vitamin D2.
Is Vitamin D the same as Vitamin D3?​
www.justvitamins.co.uk/blog/is-vitamin-d-the-same-as-vitamin-d3/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2020)

I only use vitamin D3, but I don't buy it in the supermarket, I buy it either in my local health food store or online.  The Vitamin C I use is in the form of ascorbic acid.  I've taken these along with others for many years, long before the pandemic.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 26, 2020)

My neighbor said he read "somewhere" that extremely high doses of vitamin C could prevent catching Covid.  Absolute nonsense of course, and I warned him that taking high doses of C wasn't a good idea.  He decided to try it anyway, and what he ended up with was massive diarrhea...well, he definitely won't catch Covid if he's confined to his own bathroom...


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2020)

Autumn said:


> My neighbor said he read "somewhere" that extremely high doses of vitamin C could prevent catching Covid.  Absolute nonsense of course, and I warned him that taking high doses of C wasn't a good idea.  He decided to try it anyway, and what he ended up with was massive diarrhea...well, he definitely won't catch Covid if he's confined to his own bathroom...


HAHA.  When you get too much of something, your body gets rid of it fast.
Ever hear about that guy who walked into a pharmacy & asked for something to get rid of his cough?
The pharmacist gave him a laxative.  It worked.  He was afraid to cough.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 26, 2020)

Since this virus became an issue, I'm amazed at the number of "preventative solutions" that are being touted.  Some of these "recommendations" are so bizarre, that they are totally ridiculous.  The body can only absorb so much of any given vitamin or mineral, and any excess winds up either in the urine or the stool.  Where some of these "extreme" quantities of a given vitamin/mineral are being recommended, there is a good chance they could do quite a bit of harm.  

A daily supplement IS a good idea, for most...since few people eat properly at every meal.  That is easily accomplished, for pennies a day, by simply taking a reputable store brand multivitamin.


----------



## garyt1957 (Dec 27, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Since this virus became an issue, I'm amazed at the number of "preventative solutions" that are being touted.  Some of these "recommendations" are so bizarre, that they are totally ridiculous.  The body can only absorb so much of any given vitamin or mineral, and any excess winds up either in the urine or the stool.


Not true of all vitamins. Some are water soluble and some are fat soluble. The water soluble vitamins like B and C will be expelled in the urine as you say. Fat soluble vitamins like A and D will continue to amass in the body and can become toxic.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2020)

My doctor recommended that I take Vitamin D3 every day.  I think that may have some effectiveness against Covid.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 27, 2020)

I read in an article online last night that melatonin may stop Covid from turning into a serious condition. It also said decent sleep may do the same. So run out and get some of that before too many people find out. Hey melatonin was one of the things the docs at Walter Reed gave the President when he got sick.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 27, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> This morning at the grocery store there was no  C & D (plenty of D3 and C variations) Also the Melatonin was scarce as people are taking that as well to address the Covid.


Melatonin?  Good for sleep, can help anxiety etc. but hadn't heard that it could function as an anti-viral....


----------



## Judycat (Dec 27, 2020)

It was an article I came across. I don't think there were any studies done. I took some anyway. I was up every two hours to pee but got right back to sleep right away.


----------



## win231 (Dec 27, 2020)

Whatever they want to sell cures everything.  Especially today.


----------



## chic (Dec 27, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Not true of all vitamins. Some are water soluble and some are fat soluble. The water soluble vitamins like B and C will be expelled in the urine as you say. Fat soluble vitamins like A and D will continue to amass in the body and can become toxic.


Yes they can which is why D3 and Beta Carotene are better for your health than vitamin D and Vitamin A. I thought of taking Vitamin D3 but getting sun on your skin daily for 15 minutes negates the need for it and I do that year round. For vitamin A, I sub Beta Carotene and have never had problems with either.

Vitamin C can cause stomach upset in many especially in high doses. You can take a buffered form of C if this happens to you.


----------



## Remy (Dec 27, 2020)

I got some (vit D) at the health food store not too long ago. You will pay more but it's a place to check if you have one in your area.


----------



## grahamg (Dec 27, 2020)

Is the answer eat more oily fish and citrus fruits (or liver), so you've got it covered whatever the chemist runs out of due to pandemic induced panics?


----------



## Liberty (Dec 28, 2020)

Our doc (we use a cardiologist as our primary) runs the internal numbers every year.  Had mine done in October and "D" level was fine on it.  Just be sure your get your levels checked when you get an annual.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 28, 2020)

C is plentiful but Zinc is tough here. Sometimes you have to shop away from where you normally do. Different stores in different neighborhoods sell at different volumes or that demographic simply doesn't buy what you want. 

The problem or issues with C and other vitamins is absorbsion. Vitamin C can increase peroxide levels in blood which can affect germs, certain cancers etc. Intravenous C is gaining traction. I take low doses through day including tablets, fruit and/or juices.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 28, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I only use vitamin D3, but I don't buy it in the supermarket, I buy it either in my local health food store or online.  The Vitamin C I use is in the form of ascorbic acid.  I've taken these along with others for many years, long before the pandemic.


We buy most of our vitamins online, too, and the rest I get from my Humana OTC allowance from my Medicare Advantage plan.  It is actually cheaper to buy vitamin C, and some others, in powder form, and that is what we do. We also take melatonin every night, and I always sleep really well.


----------

